
Smartip.io – Simple and Reliable IP Geolocation and Threat Intelligence API - kevinjyc
https://smartip.io
======
dinghy
Looks quite similar to Ipregistry
([https://ipregistry.co](https://ipregistry.co)) but with higher world-wide
latency, lower accuracy, no client libraries, etc. I mean what value your
service brings compared to existing services?

Also, the pricing looks weird. Are you serious with your unlimited pack for a
fixed price? Can you handle 2B requests a month for $250 with consistent
latency? How frequently are you updating your data?

~~~
kevinjyc
Our pricing structure puts us on a different level compared to all other
competitors. I confirm the Pro Tier allows for unlimited lookups, still
maintaining consistent latency and stability.

Our platform is completely powered by Microsoft Azure, which allows for a huge
level of scalability and stability even under high loads. Which means, we can
maintain a consistent latency even under 2B requests a month.

We are updating our data daily, cross-referencing multiple data sources to
achieve maximum accuracy.

In terms of accuracy, at the moment, we are using MaxMind databases which
guarantees high accuracy, on top of that, we are already in the process of
building our own GeoDatabase which will add even more details and information
to our offer.

Finally, we already offer open source client libraries for PHP and .Net on
GitHub:

[https://github.com/smartip-code/smartip-dotnet](https://github.com/smartip-
code/smartip-dotnet)

[https://github.com/smartip-code/smartip-php](https://github.com/smartip-
code/smartip-php)

------
kevinjyc
Hi all!

SmartIP.io is a IP Geolocation API and Threat Intelligence service which will
make developers life very easy.

We expose both IP and ASN lookups with two simple endpoints, we don't segment
data response by Tiers, as most of our competitors do, instead, we return the
entire dataset in our responses even in the Free tier.

Our pricing structure is unbeatable as well, signing up, we allow up to
250,000 requests per month for Free! More information on
[https://smartip.io/#pricing-section](https://smartip.io/#pricing-section)

 _Why should I use a GeoLocation API_

Most companies use IP Geolocation APIs to identify their users to enrich the
user experience based on their location, currency or timezone. Another use
case could be identify threats and prevent frauds in time looking for Proxy
connections, TOR nodes or just filtering Crawlers traffic. SmartIP.io can
detect if the an IP is a proxy, TOR or even a crawler. More information on
[https://smartip.io/#feature-section](https://smartip.io/#feature-section)

 _Why SmartIP.io_

Even though the API market is full of Geolocation API already, we realised
that they all offer very similar datasets, and they all tend to be really
expensive very quickly, segmenting data responses by tiers and adding costs to
their customers which do not cost anything to them.

Our approach aims to solve this problem exposing single endpoints which return
all information with no segmentation by Tier and with a huge Free tier which
allows up to 250,000 requests a month.

We are the only one to expose Crypto data. Our service can identify if a
specified IP is running a Bitcoin node with additional information like the
port from where the node is running from. We are in the process of expanding
this dataset with additional blockchains and more data.

 _Our features_

\- Geolocation data: at the moment we are using MaxMind database, but we are
in the process of building our own GeoDatabase.

\- Currency data

\- Timezone data

\- Security data: Our service exposes Proxy data, Crawler data and TOR data.

\-- Crawler data: we detect the crawler type, the crawler company

\-- TOR data: we detect TOR exit node identifier, the published data and the
last update date.

\-- Proxy data: we detect the proxy type like "proxy anonimyzers", "proxy
attackers", etc.

\- Crypto data

\- We are powered by Microsoft Azure. We are 100% backed by the best cloud
solution out there with no self-hosted servers. This guarantees extremely high
performances and high SLA.

\- Official client libraries available on Github for .NetCore, PHP and
Javascript.

\- Simple and intuitive Dashboard to manage your API keys and monitor your API
calls.

\- Once registered, we offer a huge Free Tier which allows up to 250,000
requests a month.

